# [SOLVED] nagios - check_nrpe missing

## Joseph_sys

I just installed "nagios" but I can not seem to find: check_nrpe

and there is no ebuild: "nagios-nrpe"Last edited by Joseph_sys on Fri Nov 23, 2012 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

the ebuild is the following:

```

raspi ~ # eix nrpe

* net-analyzer/nrpe

     Available versions:  *2.13-r2^m *2.13-r4 {{command-args minimal ssl tcpd xinetd}}

     Homepage:            http://www.nagios.org/

     Description:         Nagios Remote Plugin Executor

raspi ~ #

```

greets bb

----------

## Joseph_sys

I had it emerged but unmerged as I was under impression that this package suppose to be installed on a remote host only.

I think it must be installed on the remote host and local monitoring server.

----------

